# Visa Interview at US Embassy London



## Eddie O'Neill (Jun 25, 2011)

H Folks,

I've had my petition for residency accepted (my wife is a US citizen) and am going for my medical tomorrow. As I understand it the only process left is the interview.

I have all the required documentation for the interview. I was wondering what if any additional preparation I need to do for the actual interview.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have everything with you, leave your phone outside, be yourself. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Eddie O'Neill (Jun 25, 2011)

twostep said:


> Have everything with you, leave your phone outside, be yourself. Good Luck!!!


All went well, I got the required documentation and moved to the US on the 21st of August. Now the real work begins, Drivers licence, insurance, car, house etc


----------

